# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Κατσαβίδι μπαταρίας Bosch

## jami

Παιδιά HELP!!Το εξής φορτιζόμενο κατσαβίδι μπαταρίας ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει.Ενώ το ενδεικτικό LED ανάβει με το  πάτημα του διακόπτη, το μοτέρ κάνει μία πάρα πολύ μικρή κίνηση και σταματάει.Πρίν κανα μήνα του έκανα του τυπικό service του καθαρίζοντας το με πεπιεσμένο αέρα και καθαρίζοντας την πλακέτα του με σπρέυ καθαρισμού επαφών χωρίς λάδι,οπότε βλάβη λόγω βρωμιάς μάλλον αποκλέιεται.Μπαταρία πλήρως φορτισμένη και δοκιμή και με την δεύτερη του πακέτου.Εκτός απο την πλακέτα του, έχει σε ξεχωριστή πλακέτα 1 δίοδο SCHOTTKY MCC MBR 2030 CT και 1 MOSFET IRL 7833.Τις πληροφορίες για τις διόδους τις βρήκα απο το γούγλη.Λέω για αρχή να αντικαταστήσω αυτά τα δύο για να ξεκινήσω απο κάπου.Γνώμες.Έχετε κατα νού οτι είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος και όχι ηλεκτρονικός!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## ggr

Εχω το ιδιο και μου ειχε παρουσιασει κι εμενα προβλημα. Δωσε ταση στο μοτερ του καταρχην να δεις αν αυτο εχει προβλημα (κοστιζει περιπου 20 Ε το μοτερ αν χρειαζεται καινουριο) Αν ειναι οκ τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στην πλακετα με τον διακοπτη, σε αυτη την περιπτωση ως ανταλακτικο η bosch δινει διακοπτη , πλακετα και το πλαστικο κελυφος του εργαλειου μαζι (περιπου 45 ευρω) Εμενα μου παρουσιαζε διακοπες, προσπαθησα να ανοιξω τον διακοπτη να τον καθαρισω αλλα αυτο ηταν αδυνατον γιατι ειναι φιξαριστος οποτε αναγκαστικα κατεφυγα στην λυση του ανταλακτικου.

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Αν χτυπησε το μοτερ θα ειχε δωσει ιχνη πχ καπνο ή οσμη απο τα καρβουνακια.Αν καηκε κατι ηλεκτρονικο αυτο θα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το εντοπισεις με ενα πολυμετρο εστω και με λιγες γνωσεις.Παντως τα ανταλλακτικα της Bosch ειναι αρκετα φτηνα.Σημερα παρηγγειλα μοτερ απο το PSR 12V και κοστιζει 13 ευρω και 5 ευρω η κουριερ.Αν τα βρεις σκουρα παρε το επισημο σερβις 2105701380 και επιλογη εσωτερικο 2.

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## jami

Παιδιά καμμία οσμή κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι που νέκρωσε τελείως...Θα κάνω δοκιμή του μοτέρ αύριο για να σας ενημερώσω με νεότερα!Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## JOUN

Αφου λεει ο ανθρωπος οτι το led αναβει και ο κινητηρας του κανει μια πολυ μικρη κινηση και σταματαει..Τι του λετε διακοπτες και μοτερ και ιστοριες;
Εχω το ιδιο κατσαβιδι(για την ακριβεια το παλιοτερο,το πρωτο που ειχε βγει) και το εχω λιωσει στην δουλεια 5 χρονια..Το συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα το κανει οταν δεν εχει μπαταρια,η οταν εχει μεινει στο κρυο ολη νυχτα..

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## aris285

δες τα καρβουνακια του μοτερ σε τι κατασταση ειναι.το εχω σηναντησει πολες φορες αυτο το προβλημα και τοις περισοτερες ειναι απο καρβουνακια.

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## jami

Παιδιά το μοτέρ δουλεύει μια χαρα.Παρατήρησα όμως οτι ασχετα με το αν έχω συνδεδεμένο το μοτέρ στις επαφές του ή όχι το SCHOTTKY MCC MBR 2030 CT τσουρουφλάει αν κρατήσω πατημένο το διακόπτη για 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα!!Μάλλον πάω για πλακέτα?Στο site της Bosch την μονάδα ηλεκτρονικής την έχει  36 €.Τι λέτε να κάνω;

@ JOUN Φίλε μου JOUN το μηχάνημα ήταν σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου γιατί το δούλευα και απλά νέκρωσε..και απο μπαταρία ΟΚ.Έκανα δοκιμή και με τη δεύτερη.

----------


## Panoss

36 ευρώ είναι πάρα πολλά, προσπάθησε να εξετάσεις τα  εξαρτήματα της πλακέτας, μπορεί να 'ναι κάτι απλό.
Φυσικά ΕΚΤΟΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## jami

Φίλε Panoss οι γνώσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι νηπιακού επιπέδου.Πάντως και εμένα μου φαίνονται αρκετά τα 36 Ευρά.Έχω το χρόνο, αλλα όχι τι γνώσεις.Τι θα μπορούσα άλλο να κάνω;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίνε οι δίοδοι που ανέφερα στν αρχή;Τα άλλα είναι τόσο μικρά που δέν μπορώ να τους βάλω χέρι!

----------


## Panoss

Αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις άστο.
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα τα εξαρτήματα είναι smd (πολύ μικρά που λες κι εσύ). Οπότε είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολη η επισκευή, λόγω μεγέθους εξαρτημάτων.

Τις διόδους μπορείς να τις εξετάσεις με ένα πολύμετρο. Βάλε στο youtube 'check a diode', εμένα μου 'βγαλε π.χ αυτό το βίντεο, δες πώς ελέγχεις μια δίοδο.

----------

jami (13-12-11)

----------


## jami

Φίλοι συμφορουμίτες έχω ευχάριστα νέα!Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα!Η μία απο τις δύο διόδους και συγκεκριμένα η SCHOTTKY MCC MBR 2030 CT ήταν καμμένη!Αντικαταστάθηκε με μία νέα και όλα δουλέυουν ρολόι!!!!Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και το χρόνο σας!

----------


## electrosweet

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΤΗ SCHOTTKY MCC MBR 2030 CT ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## alterbin

εγω  ebay φιλε μ τις βρηκα,κ μενα ιδια βλαβη

----------

